# Great Day Bird Hunting



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Saw temps were up Sunday so took Setter to Preserve to get some work! We shot 100% of our buy, 2 pheasant, 6 chukar, 10 quail in 90 minutes! Talk about an Easter egg hunt with shotguns! Nothing more fun than watching a good dog work!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Amen!(On the dog watching!!) Good shooting!


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice... Which preserve?


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Maple Glen Preserve - Dow Ulrich in Gratis, OH! Sw corner between Dayton and Oxford! Family shop, great place!


----------



## DarbyD (Jan 3, 2014)

Nice! Nothing much better than watching a bird dog do it's thing


----------

